
A look inside Ticketmaster's price-hiking bag of tricks - CraneWorm
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/ticketmaster-prices-scalpers-bruno-mars-1.4826914
======
Spivak
Seems odd to complain about TM 'double dipping' on fees since that's how they
make their money. It really doesn't matter whether it's a ticket you already
bought or one that came from the box office, TM collects a fee per sale. Why
would they even want to do business with resellers if they couldn't collect a
fee? Hell they could probably get away with charging the seller and the buyer
a hefty fee, both parties would probably pay.

It also seems weird to complain about how much money TM makes, like good on
them for finding a market with people willing to pay so much.

